

Do any 529 plan providers have a good API? - ceautery

I'd like to open some sort of savings fund for a new baby's college expenses, and, hacker that I am, I want an API I can use to extract account balances, etc. out of it.<p>Does such an animal exist?
======
byoung2
I have long wanted a bank that offered this, but I haven't found one. You
might be able to hack something together with the Intuit API (Mint.com data)
when it is available. <http://developer.intuit.com/agg-cat/index.html>

